# Frog ;) - graphic.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

This morning i got back from quadbiking (quadbiked all day and most of the night) and i was sitting on a chair near my pond shooting marbles at treetops, i saw a frog poping up near my legs so i just put a shot on it head, i got way too many of these so i just shoot the big ones for eating and the small ones for traps. It was way too much power for a frog and even tho i hit it on the head the guts exploaded out so its disgusting.










Headshot









The slingshot is the bloodshot hunter and the tubes are single 1842's, used a 1/2" marble. 36" draw length. 5 meters away.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

how do you cook them?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> how do you cook them?


This one is small so its for the traps but the big ones i cook the way a member here suggested i should, salt and pepper and on the pan with butter. Sometimes i change it and add some other spices or use oil insted of butter.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Be glad you have lots of them. They consume an enormous amount of noxious insects. Frog numbers seem to be in decline world wide. Wish we had more of them here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Caught a grey fox with this frog and a snare btw


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I wish I could snare here in WI. Snares have to be 1/2 under water at all times here. Sucks.


----------

